# ideas on leaving hens?



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a 2 1/2 yr old choc lab. He is just getting the hang of hunting and I will admit I haven't "trained" as properly as most would recommend. Anyway, one of my issues I am having is that when he/we scare up a hen, he wants to chase it. He knows the "whoa" command and try to use it when he chases. He listens most of the time, but the times he doesn't, I try to use the training collar to get him to stop. Needless to say, that always works  My question is do you think over time he will begin to learn that when the gun isn't shot, he needs to break his chase/retrieve? Or any other suggestions on how to have him stop chasing sooner?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How far is he chasing 50-100 yards is pretty normal stuff and will usaully cure itself however chasing can be dangerous for the dog so teach him to "hup" on both a verbal a whistle blast. Same with "come" a whistle is far more effective than a voice command once they understand it.

I used one blast for hup and a series of toots for "come" when I owned flushers.

Do this away from birds during yard training.

All my dogs chase some its the degree your willing to tolerate that matters, as they age or I should say with lots of hunting experience they usaully out grow it.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Hup is a command that you'd need to teach as it's more associated with spaniels and I'm sure you've used the command Sit. Use the command sit and use a single whistle blast like "Sit, whistle, Sit." Do this for a couple days in the yard on a lead and choker and then combine that with the same process you used to expose and condition the dog to the e-collar. What you're doing then is conditioning and enforcing the command sit as a whistle.

Once the dog is consistent doing that, you can teach your dog to be a stead or sitting to flush and shot dog by enforcing the command of the whistle sit with an e-collar correction. If a bird is shot, the dog will be able to see the bird hit the ground much better and will control your dog from chasing other birds or deer etc. because you have the control of a whistle command at a further distance than the word sit can be heard.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. He is only going about 30 to 50 yards out before he listens to my "whoa" and/or collar. He is usually good about coming back then. I have had him chase a deer before for about 100 to 125 yards once, but my dumba** forgot to turn his collar on, so he wasn't getting any correction! However, I do agree that whistle training him needs to be my next venture.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If his dogs can use Whoa... Hup should be OK :lol: :lol:

seriously the reason I train "hup" is its a lot easier command to forcefully scream at a dog running after something than sit is if you dont have a whistle on you. Sit and hup were both understood and used interchangably by my labs and my current boykin


----------

